# Relocation to Belgium



## pm129 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi all,I thought I'd ask your advice on a pressing matter...

I've been offered a job in Belgium (i know this is the Netherlands forum, but I couldn't see a Belgium one!) and I'm told the HR stuff will come to me on monday, including the offer of a relocation package  

So... As a man who's biggest move ever has been Cumbria to Scotland, I'm wondering what the heck I should be looking for for a mid level job with a global company. My thoughts were something like assistance with finding somewhere to live, bank accounts etc, pay my rent for 3 months or so until my wife can move over when her degree finishes in March, moving costs, a couple of flights, a trip to look at houses and possibly an allowance for buying new furniture etc.


Does that sound likely/reasonable?

Any help or advice will be much appreciated, I also understand people may want to PM rather than discuss on here.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It all depends on the company more than anything and if you can negotiate the package or not.
You can certainly state your needs and see what they are willing to do. 

We just went through a relocation from Belgium to Spain and while the package was generous they didn't pay for things like rent or furniture but paid a quite substantial fee for shipping all our stuff over.
HR are also useful for a bit of assistance when you arrive too. They will likely help out with all your registration needs and provide translations and getting all your paperwork in order.

Again it depends on the company, if it's an EU or NATO job then things change again because you get different rights.

What part of Belgium is the offer?


----------



## pm129 (Oct 26, 2013)

Job is in Brussels, but I think we'd look to live in Gent or leuven as we know them better and my wife wants to do a PHD at one or other of them.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

At times we have discussed changing this to the "Benelux" section, though too many people simply don't understand what "Benelux" is (Belgium, Netherlands and Luxembourg, for those still scratching their heads).

Most of what you describe is probably reasonable - though I haven't heard of too many expat relocation deals including money for buying new furniture. Normally they would pay for moving your old stuff into your new house and leave it at that. It used to be common (and may still be) to offer an extra month's salary to pay for replacing small appliances if the relocation involved a change in electric current (i.e. North America to Europe, Europe to Australia, etc). But there might be some argument for a small allowance for miscellaneous "settling in" costs.

Most of the expat deals I've seen might include "up to" two or three months of housing (usually arranged by the company) while you look for a new place - but that's fairly generous and may be reduced to a few weeks if they spring for a house hunting trip. When your wife will be able to join you is considered your problem to resolve. If you have to move into the new flat and sleep on an air mattress for a bit before she finishes up and your furniture arrives, you might have to do so.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## pm129 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Bev, thats pretty much what I expected. Anything else you think would be useful for me to know?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

pm129 said:


> Job is in Brussels, but I think we'd look to live in Gent or leuven as we know them better and my wife wants to do a PHD at one or other of them.



I can't speak for Gent though I imagine it would be similar but Leuven to Brussels would be a fair commute daily.
We where nearly half way to Leuven from Brussels and it was 30 min by train and I wouldn't even bother by car, the rush hour traffic is terrible.

Like anywhere there are plenty of things to be wary of and things done a bit differently. Tax, declarations, rental contracts and many other things. 



> At times we have discussed changing this to the "Benelux" section, though too many people simply don't understand what "Benelux" is (Belgium, Netherlands and Luxembourg, for those still scratching their heads).


It would be a good idea as there really is not a good forum around for Belgium and there are potentially more expats by concentration there than anywhere else in the EU.

I'd feel aggrieved though if I was Dutch.


----------



## pm129 (Oct 26, 2013)

Well we got the offer and it wasn't as bad as I'd feared or as good as I'd hoped, but I think it will be sufficient. 

Offer was a month paid for in a company owned flat, followed by 2 months at half rent. They also will pay for flights, shipping/storage of possessions and give me a 2000 Euro lump sum. 

Now then... Can anyone advise of the liklihood of finding a house to rent that will take my dogs? I have a couple of friends in Belgium who do this and say it shouldn't pose a problem, but I like to reassure myself! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I wouldn't think it'd be too hard, maybe not every property but I don't think it'll be a problem. Too many euros for the land lord to miss out on otherwise.

We don't have a dog but was told it wouldn't of been a problem.


----------

